# Safe Live Plants



## GuyEBoring (Mar 3, 2018)

Not a fan of fake plants, idk why. I will use them if nothing else. Im in the next week or two, I'm going to adding a new member to my small collection. I have a Rose Hair T & a Pink Toe T thus far; both from a local Petco.  Been doing extensive research on my 2 choices, I started with 6 sadly I wouldn't be able to maintain 8 T's. So now I must sadly choose 1 out of the 2 that I've narrowed it to. First being a Singapore Blue, second a stunning Gooty Sapphire. This would be where it'd be staying. The cage is thoroughly secured. The open aired lid on right will have a custom sheet of plex glass with positioned holes drilled. Then placed on the inside of the angled pieces. Avoiding a tarsal claw from getting stuck. A expo is being held near me , gonna grab some subtrate material and some drift & cork wood.


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 3, 2018)

A P. Metallica is recommended for experienced keepers, and even if you did think you were ready for a pokie they're an arboreal species so your setup wouldn't work anyway.


----------



## Rinfish (Mar 3, 2018)

I would second this - from all the things I've researched, you want to slowly build yourself up to something like a gooty sapphire. They are highly dangerous and aggressive. There's not much you can do to avoid a bad reaction except for a trip to the emergency room, and even then its just supportive care. Singapore blue is also aggressive and fairly dangerous. I'm not sure why you want to go to the most harmless spiders to some of the most aggressive and dangerous ones, but that is your choice i suppose lol. The cage setup is quite large for any tarantula; you'd either have to tong feed it or throw a whole ton of crickets in there; tong feeding being more dangerous based on your species of choice. There are communal tarantulas out there, but I don't remember the name and they are smaller/not blue, so idk if you might be interested in that instead.


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Mar 3, 2018)

Rinfish said:


> I would second this - from all the things I've researched, you want to slowly build yourself up to something like a gooty sapphire. They are highly dangerous and aggressive. There's not much you can do to avoid a bad reaction except for a trip to the emergency room, and even then its just supportive care. Singapore blue is also aggressive and fairly dangerous. I'm not sure why you want to go to the most harmless spiders to some of the most aggressive and dangerous ones, but that is your choice i suppose lol.


"highly dangerous" should be replaced with, "has a medically significant bite."

It'll hurt like hell, but you won't die unless you're elderly, a child, or are in very weak health.

Regardless, advanced species are for advanced keepers. For the safety of the keeper, the animal, *and* the hobby itself.

(Disclaimer: Miranda does not keep arboreals, feel free to chastise her if the next line is bubkis)
If you want a beautiful arboreal that will give you some of the experience you will need to work up to an OW, I have seen P. irminia suggested many times.

Or just get a GBB, they're great, and they have some speed to them, also *gorgeous.

[EDIT] *Oh, and it's much better to buy tarantulas from *tarantula* dealers, and breeders. Reptile shops and big chains like petco do not know much of anything about T's, which means that the majority of tarantulas on their shelves are not taken care of adequately. Many people think they are "saving" these T's by buying them, while the individual spider *you* purchased may be better off, they will see that there is a market for tarantulas, and will continue to add more poor spiders to their stock. If you purchase from T dealers on various websites or from the classifieds section on this site, you will have a great variety of healthy animals, and you will be supporting someone who is passionate about these animals as opposed to a big corporate chain that just wants to make a buck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 3, 2018)

GuyEBoring said:


> *I have a Rose Hair T & a Pink Toe T thus far*; both from a local Petco.  Been doing extensive research on my 2 choices, I started with 6 sadly I wouldn't be able to maintain 8 T's. So now I must sadly choose 1 out of the 2 that I've narrowed it to. *First being a Singapore Blue, second a stunning Gooty Sapphire.*




Please watch this, and listen to what he's saying.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GuyEBoring (Mar 3, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> A P. Metallica is recommended for experienced keepers, and even if you did think you were ready for a pokie they're an arboreal species so your setup wouldn't work anyway.





Greasylake said:


> A P. Metallica is recommended for experienced keepers, and even if you did think you were ready for a pokie they're an arboreal species so your setup wouldn't work anyway.


That's why the left side is taller, I know both of the ones I'm deciding on are arboreal. Thank you though ill revise my setup choice/deisgn.  Again this why I'm asking advice. Thank you for your help.


----------



## schmiggle (Mar 3, 2018)

With regards to plant suggestions: most are safe, but we would need information on humidity, how often you'll water, soil depth, light, and the size of the terrarium (you are asking about plants as well, right?).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GuyEBoring (Mar 3, 2018)

nicodimus22 said:


> Please watch this, and listen to what he's saying.


Agreed


----------



## GuyEBoring (Mar 3, 2018)

Mirandarachnid said:


> "highly dangerous" should be replaced with, "has a medically significant bite."
> 
> It'll hurt like hell, but you won't die unless you're elderly, a child, or are in very weak health.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuyEBoring (Mar 3, 2018)

Your recommendation? There's a few posts suggesting a few, would you agree with their choices? I have pets so I'm willing to wait till I have even more experience with such a species. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## GuyEBoring (Mar 3, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> With regards to plant suggestions: most are safe, but we would need information on humidity, how often you'll water, soil depth, light, and the size of the terrarium (you are asking about plants as well, right?).
> Correct , the substrate on the right side of the tank would range from 2-4inches. I have pottery pots. So I wouldn't really even need to fully plant, and be able to water as needed the two species I stated both need high humidity an around 75 temp. Lighting would be two 7watt full spectrum light set on timmers. Terarrium size is attached. As I mentioned fake is a option.


----------



## Rinfish (Mar 15, 2018)

Mirandarachnid said:


> "highly dangerous" should be replaced with, "has a medically significant bite."
> 
> It'll hurt like hell, but you won't die unless you're elderly, a child, or are in very weak health.
> 
> ...


yes yes, the rewording is more clear.  =) "Dangerous" to me is a combination of the spider's personality matched with the potency of their venom. I would not call a black widow highly dangerous even though they are also risky. However, I agree with you that "highly dangerous" is overly zealous, especially when an experienced keeper is involved. They are not a beginner species for sure. Personally, I would love a Harpactira pulchripes, but have chosen to first house a GBB for a few years to get used to the speed and unpredictable nature (mine is a firecracker). After seeing how fast they can be...this is the route I'd recommend anyone before going with an OW.


----------



## Otteresting (May 27, 2018)

If you had to pick your first OW, I would recommand to choose it as a sling, they are less agressive and more squitish. Until she grow, you will learn how anticipate her reactions as much as possible.

This is a weird setup you have here for an arboreal tho. Maybe should you try something like 40x20x30. Height matters more than width


----------

